# Disk of Tzeentch work in progress. Really new to sculpting



## daygobah (Oct 24, 2008)

This is my mod from a D&D miniature An Air gensia swashbuckler. Well to start with i hacked the air gensia apart. The blue is parts from that miniature.
I am new to sculpting. But improving everytime i do it. The Blade/claws are sculpted and then i molded th master . I even have some demon faces on the ends of the 3 main magic tendrals. 

I am only workin with Greenstuff and Brownstuff. I have procreate and some Milliput comin in the mail. I am going to do some more details on the disk after i get the procreate. And also going to use the milliput for milliput jiuce to smooth out things.

Claws/bldes arnt glued in just pinned right now. i like the look of them curvin down right now. 









A side view without blades/claws.









the bottom base part isnt done yet.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

lol, milliput juice! Love it.

Very good GSing for a starter, look forward to seeing this progress.

I think the blades may look better going upwards rather than downwards.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Your new to that? Bloody hell it's great! There are a couple of spots where it looks a little rough so it could maybe do with a bit more wateryness added when sculpting but then again I suck at sculpting so I may be wrong 

Either way great work!


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Good stuff mate. I agree with Vash that you perhaps should try angling the spikes upwards too.


----------



## daygobah (Oct 24, 2008)

i have this Disk of tzeentch also.

this ones blade/claws are pionting up wards


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

That's good mate. I definitely prefer them upwards. +rep, nice stuff.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

very cool man! Nice GS work for sure


----------



## daygobah (Oct 24, 2008)

Ok here is an update. Got the blades on the top, got the bottom part sculpted and thats pretty much finsh now. Going to add a little more tendrals around the top area. Then milliput juice and smooth out some parts. 










And here is another 









Ya i used Back2bases for the 50MM base. At the time I couldnt find anything on ebay for 50mm squarebases. They are pretty sweet bases and cheap also. I am going for a rocky tundra bases.


----------



## LadyDust (Feb 11, 2009)

New to sculpting you say? Impressive work. Well done.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

nice work on the faces in the clouds man, or are they supposed to be clouds, I'm unsure. Still, the faces look great!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I dig those a fair bit I have to say. For being new to gs, your skills are excellent.


----------



## daygobah (Oct 24, 2008)

HorusReborn said:


> nice work on the faces in the clouds man, or are they supposed to be clouds, I'm unsure. Still, the faces look great!



Ya right on they are faces in the clouds or i call them magical tendrals. Demons in the misty tendrals.


----------



## daygobah (Oct 24, 2008)

LadyDusty said:


> New to sculpting you say? Impressive work. Well done.


These are the first things i have sculpted. Cant wait to paint them after they are finsihed.


----------



## daygobah (Oct 24, 2008)

Got some more done. But probly not going to get updated till next week or so. My father is ill and not doing to well.

Well i got the main sculpting one for this DoT
Just waiting till i get my Milliput o finish this off. 









And here is another


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

I like it! Nice to see new ideas, and Daemons can be totally diffrent without it feeling weird. Gonna be niec to see it painted in the future


----------



## daygobah (Oct 24, 2008)

Here is my Disk of Tzeentch primed and ready for paint. I also have my Chaos Sorcerer Mark of Tzeentch on it. The Chaos Sorcerer is a mod also from some Dungeons and Dragons miniatures. I added the Shoulder armor and chainmail shirt plus the beak. Also smoothed out the cloak with milliput superfine watered down. I used the milliput juice also to smooth out the Disk of tzeentch.

I magnetized the top of the Disk and the bottom of the Sorcerer so it can be swapped out for different units. Details hard to see because of the black primer i think. I need to get some better lights for taking photos.


----------



## Juiceypoop (Jun 5, 2008)

That is awesome. + rep.


----------



## daygobah (Oct 24, 2008)

Update
Got this painted so far. I still need to do some more Shading and highlights and going to add alittle more yellow to it also. (My yellow when I started paintin was crappy and hardened up in the pot, Thanks to GW paints, I bought it new never checked it till I was going to use it) Only using vallejo gamecolour now. 




























Still got alittle more to do ta finish this off. Paint the top part of the disk and finish the base off also. Going to add some cool lookin bones comin out of the ground or Layin on the ground. The bones will look so realistic  Since they are real bones  (found some neat lookin bones in the garden from some small animals)

As for when I will have time to do this. I am movin to new place and startin new job so might be awhile to get to work on this. i am hopin by end of the month. Then can start on the Sorcerer that will be this Beasty's rider.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Very nice, really Tzeentch-like, I am sure he would approve!  I could see you creating some really good looking horrors with this technique too. Look forward to seeing it finished.


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

awsome sculpting and painting, keep it up and +rep!


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

daygobah said:


> Here is my Disk of Tzeentch primed and ready for paint. I also have my Chaos Sorcerer Mark of Tzeentch on it. The Chaos Sorcerer is a mod also from some Dungeons and Dragons miniatures. I added the Shoulder armor and chainmail shirt plus the beak. Also smoothed out the cloak with milliput superfine watered down. I used the milliput juice also to smooth out the Disk of tzeentch.
> 
> I magnetized the top of the Disk and the bottom of the Sorcerer so it can be swapped out for different units. Details hard to see because of the black primer i think. I need to get some better lights for taking photos.


Is that a mind flayer from D&D? WOW! Looks scary. +rep from me.:victory:


----------



## daygobah (Oct 24, 2008)

TattooedGreenMan said:


> Is that a mind flayer from D&D? WOW! Looks scary. +rep from me.:victory:


Nope but. Wasnt a MindFlayer from D&D miniatures. 

Ultroloth's Head then added the beak with expoxy puddy.
Body was the ghoulking, cut the arms off. Added arms from an iladibode or how ever ya spell that. The ghoulkings cloak had to be smoothed out removed the stiched detail. Made my own shoulder armor and chainmail shirt for the body from expoxy puddy. The wings were from a shriekin harpy

Since D&D minis game went down hill i needed a use for the ones i had left over.

Ya thanks I should have the Disk of tzeentch finished by the end of the month. 
i start new job Thursday


----------



## daygobah (Oct 24, 2008)

squeek said:


> Very nice, really Tzeentch-like, I am sure he would approve!  I could see you creating some really good looking horrors with this technique too. Look forward to seeing it finished.


I am goin to see if maybe might finish it this week or by the weekend. Its pretty much done unless i want to change a few things
just been busy workin and just moved to new place


----------

